# Merry Christmas from Obi and Roo



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

and the very best for 2013 xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!!! Merry xmas from me and my gang xxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

They look so gorgeous and very cute. Merry Christmas and a happy new year from Linda and Eddie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

eddie1 said:


> They look so gorgeous and very cute. Merry Christmas and a happy new year from Linda and Eddie


Thank you Linda. Hope Eddie enjoys his first Christmas (well I'm guessing it's his first by your age entry?).


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a festive pair! They look delightful


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh look at them :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

I just want to Give them a little squeeze 

Now its Just you and the kids missing from the photos Clare 

Have a lovely time and look forward to Meeting you in 2013!! 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant Clare! I would struggle to get a pic like that! Hope you have a great Christmas! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas Clare. What a lovely photos, you must have been very patient to take it.

I showed the picture to Chris and he can't believe how much like Millie, Roo looks. Well a mini Millie any how.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww they look gorgeous Clare, wow Roo is really catching up with Obi now, 

big kisses from Kody & Beau and me xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas Clare!!! Love the picture.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas Clare!! I just love that picture it is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the Humphreys gang and Malie 
If I could work out how to upload photos using tapatalk I would post some 
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Clare Obi and Roo are so adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Merry Christmas from the Humphreys gang and Malie
> If I could work out how to upload photos using tapatalk I would post some
> XClare


Hi Clare if you press the middle button when typing your message the one between the camera and tweet button it will allow you to choose the pic from your phone or tablet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Hi Clare if you press the middle button when typing your message the one between the camera and tweet button it will allow you to choose the pic from your phone or tablet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jasper but I can't even work out how to post a message using my iPhone 
And tapatalk 
XClare


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely picture - hard enough getting one dog to sit still so well done. Your dogs both look lovely and very festive, Merry Christmas. (Just posted my pic on the Merry Christmas thread).


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Xmas Clare , kids and dogs....impressed with the photo ( who needs to go to training anyway )

Lots of love 

Col and the gang
xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas Clare, Obi & Roo Poo 

Have a wonderful time ... the photo is way too cute


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas Clare, Obi & Roo. 
Love the photo 
XXX


----------

